# krazy niamniamensis...



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2006)

so....
i've got these Impatiens niamniamensis (parrot flower) and one of them, i think after i spray a specific pesticide, sends off flowers with three spurs instead of the typical one.
sorry the shots aren't the best....


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 21, 2006)

very interesting!!! Which pesticide were you using?


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like it isn't just you, Brian! 
http://dwaittaleb.free.fr/dwaittaleb/fleurs/impatiens.htm


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 21, 2006)

Heather what are you doing browsing French impatien sites  Time can be better spent getting your landlord to fix that roof oke:


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

I wanted to see what a normal one looked like? And found more abnormal ones...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2006)

a quick google image search for "impatiens niamniamensis" will take care of that....


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> a quick google image search for "impatiens niamniamensis" will take care of that....



Yes, that's what I did. Did you see the link I found? there are other ones there that resemble yours.


----------

